# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرایط رشته دندان پزشکی

## rezvane-mech72

سلام من لیسانس مکانیک رو ازدانشگاه سراسری گرفتم خیلی هم به رشتم علاقه مندم ولی به همه توصیه میکنم که همه چیز علاقه نیست از اونجایی که دخترم احساس میکنم در رشته خودم شانس پیشرفت بسیار بسیار پایینی دارم. به همین خاطر تصمیم گررفتم بشینم بخونم برای کنکور تجربی  باوجود اینکه علاقه ایم به دندان پزشکی یا پزشکی ندارم هدفم این دو تاست. 
دلیل انتخابمم 1. شان اجتماعی بالا 2. امنیت شغلی بالا 3. عدم نیاز به پارتی و خم و راست شدن جلوی هرکسی برای بدست اوردن و یا حفظ شغل 4. اینده روشن این شغل برخلاف اینده مبهم شغل های مهندسی و ریسک پذیری بالا در رشته های مهندسی 5. عدم نیاز به کسب مهارت های مختلف در خارج از دانشگاه بطوری که دانشگاه کاملا مسیر و روند اموزشی رو بدلیل شیوه اموزشی اینترنشیپ برای دانشجو فراهم میکنه 6. حقوق بالا 7. استقلال شغلی 8. سهل الوصول تر بودن رسیدن به مقطع دکتری برخلاف رشته هایی نظیر مهندسی که یا باید پوست توشون انداخت یا پارتی برای مصاحبه داشت(دانشگاه دولتی البته) با صرف هزینه بالا 9. مقایسه خوداگاه و یا ناخوداگاه هرروزه من با خواهرم که یک پزشکه و من تفاوت نگاه ها رو کاملا میتونم حس کنم در صورتی که من برای رشته ام تلاش بیشتری کردم و همه به این واقفن و....  اینا رو برای کنکوریای عزیز گفتم که با چشم باز انتخاب کنن 
اما سوال من اینه که کسی راجع به رشته دندون پزشکی اطلاعاتی داره؟ اینده این شغل؟ تخصص هاش؟ میزان حقوقش در دوره اینترنشیپ؟ میزان حقوقش؟ نحوه مطب زدن؟ ایا پیدا کردن کار تو کلینیک ها اسونه؟ فقط لطف کنید اگه اطلاعات دارید بگید چون واقعا الان نیاز به نظرات شما راجع به رشته دندان پزشکی و یا شرایطم ندارم فقط نیاز به اطلاعات کافی راجع به این رشته و اینده شغلیش دارم چون میترسم 7 سال دیگه این رشته هم اشباع بشه


لطفا تاپیک رو ببندید ممنونم

----------


## fardad1

از هر نظر بگی پزشکی بهتره و بهتر خواهد بود اما اینکه تو میتونی تو رشته خودت بهتر از خواهرتبشی چون اینبار بایه انسان مقایسه داریم  اون بهتره که بهتر کار کنه و اینبار مقایسه شغلی نداریم
پس خود بهتر شو تو رشته ت 
حرف مردم واسه شستن یه جایه که اگه بگم مدیر اخراجم میکنه
مشهور ترین و پولدارترین افراد ایرانی و جهان پزشکها نیستند 
به دنبال بهترین باش نه بهتر و خوب

----------


## khansar

اقا اونایی که میخوان بزشکی بخونن قبل از اینکه کنکور بدن یه سرچ بزنن و کتابای بزشکی دندون رو دانلود کنند ببینن میتونن با درساش کنار بیان یا نه .مراحل تحصیل رو نگاه کنند ببینن اصلا واقعا میخواند یا نه تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرقتند

----------


## hamed_habibi

بشین واسه کنکور بخون تو این س ماه اگه مجازی ب کنکور دادن حداقل ی جور بخون عمومیاتو تموم کن برو سر جلسه..یکمم تخصصی بخون برو ازمون بده فضارو بسنجی... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roc

> خیلی هم به رشتم علاقه مندم 
> 
> *نیستی، شاید باشی اما رشتتو درک نکردی
> 
> *هدف از مهندسی مکانیک؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
>  از اونجایی که دخترم احساس میکنم در رشته خودم شانس پیشرفت بسیار بسیار پایینی دارم.
> 
> این جمله بالا هم دلیل عدم درک صحیح از رشتتون
> ...



در اخر 

من رو این پست وقت گذاشتم

هدف من هیچ چیز به جز یه مقدار تلنگر از حرفای خودتون به خودتون بود همین

پس لطفا بادقت خونده شود

و در ضمن من ادعای هیچ چیز رو ندارم

و عرض معذرت بابت اینکه کمکی در مورد سوال اصلیتون نمیتونم بکنم

و 
در پناه حق موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## roc

> از هر نظر بگی پزشکی بهتره و بهتر خواهد بود اما اینکه تو میتونی تو رشته خودت بهتر از خواهرتبشی چون اینبار بایه انسان مقایسه داریم  اون بهتره که بهتر کار کنه و اینبار مقایسه شغلی نداریم
> پس خود بهتر شو تو رشته ت 
> حرف مردم واسه شستن یه جایه که اگه بگم مدیر اخراجم میکنه
> مشهور ترین و پولدارترین افراد ایرانی و جهان پزشکها نیستند 
> به دنبال بهترین باش نه بهتر و خوب



ای این قسمت شستن یه جایی رو خوب امدین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> فک کردی من که رفتم مکانیک خوندم اول رفتم کتابای مکانیکو نگاه کردم ببینم چیه؟؟!!! اینهمه ادم که میرن فک کردی اولش میرن کتابارو میخونن؟!! من بااینکه پدرمم مهندس مکانیک بود تازه از ترم 5 به بعد فهمیدم مکانیک یعنی چی اصن چی هست! البته خوبه بااطلاعات کافی جلو برید اما ارمان گرا نباشید بچه ها منم یکی مث خودتون بودم فک میکردم از پس تمام مشکلات بر میام دنیا رویاپردازی نیست گاهی مجبوری یسری کاراو رو انجام بدی برای اینکه حالت از اینی که هست بدتر نشه به بهتر شدن هم اصلا فک نمیکنی فقط میخوای بدتر نشه!!!



این هم مهر تاییدی دیگر بر حرفای من 

خدا میرسونه اینارو

----------


## Akhm

> این هم مهر تاییدی دیگر بر حرفای من 
> 
> خدا میرسونه اینارو


دوست عزیز نگاه از بالا به پایین شما به ایشون کمکی نمیکنه.
از تجربیات خود چیزی نگفتید.
اشاره ای به موفقیت های خود در زندگی ننمودید.
نفرمودید شما رشته خود را بر چه اساسی انتخاب کردید.
دلیل این که فکر می کنید باید اظهارات ایشان را زیر سوال ببرید و خود را صاحب نظر بدانید را هم ذکر نکردید
فقط ژست دانشمند بودن گرفتید
و حرفهای یک جوان خام را زدید.
والا به خدا ایشون حق هیچکس را نخورده
فقط به دلیل یک پیش بینی نادرست و علی رغم تلاش های فراوان به نتیجه مطلوب نرسیده اند.
بیایید به جای ژست متفکر گرفتن مشکلی حل کنیم یا حداقل سکوت اختیار کنیم.
کسی از ما نمیخواهد بدون اطلاعات فقط نظر بدیم.

----------


## Amsterdam

باز دوباره حرف مردم  :Yahoo (21):  
چی بگم دیگه

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام
تخصص های دندانپزشکی اکثرا 3یا 4 سال هستند. دوره عمومی هم که یک طرح دوساله داره.از نظر درامد هم هیچ چیز مشخص و معیار دقیقی وجود نداره.بازار کار هم با توجه به پذیرش بیش از حد این رشته کاملا مشخص نیست ولی خب شاید بازم بهتر باشه.
به نظر من هم بهتره فقط به خاطر بحث رقابت و عدم علاقه و حرف مردم زود تصمیم گیری نکنین.هر رشته ای سختی های خودش رو داره و بدون علاقه (البته درصورتی که کاملا با رشته اشنا باشید و هیچ علاقه ای نداشته باشید) سرنوشت خودتون رو تغییر ندین.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahnaz

> سلام مهناز جان والا اشاره کردم که � فقططططط� حرف مردم نیست! من این همه دلیل اوردم چون بچه ها رو این موردش بیشتر مانور دادن نباید دلیل بشه که همه فک کنین دلیل انتخابم همینه فک میکنم به سن و تجربه ای رسیدم که بدونم معیار های تصمیم گیری و انتخاب چه چیزهایی هست و از همه نسبت به 6 سال از عمرم که برای رشته خودم زحمت کشیدم و وقت صرف کردم دلسوزترم و میدونم که دیگه فرصت اشتباه کردن ندارم یه چیز دیگه  اینکه  حرف های کلیشه ای نظیر زود تصمیم گرفتن رو نمیدونم چرا بکار بردی شما از کجا میدونی که من زود تصمیم گرفتم؟
>  فقط در مورد کار تو کلینیکش میشه بهتر توضیح بدی؟ میانگین حقوقش چقدره؟ و همینطور حقوق تو دوره اینترنیش و همینطور حقوق طرحش مشابه حقوق طرح پزشک هاست؟ و اینکه راسته که میگن تو شهرهای کوچیک شانس موفقیت و درامد بیشتری وجود داره؟ به نظر خودت دورنمای شغلیت 20 سال دیگه تو ایران چطوره چه جایگاهی میتونه داشته باشه؟ بدتر میشه وضعیت شغلی و درامدیش یا بهتر؟


عزیزم من باقی پیام ها رو نخوندم و فقط نظر خودم رو دادم
منظور از کلینیک رو متوجه نمیشم.دانشکده رو میگین؟
ترم 11 و 12 بسته به دانشگاهتون میانگین ماهی 300-400 میدن و تا جایی که از طرح اطلاع دارم البته اطلاعاتم زیاد جدید نیست ماهی 1.5 دادن . به هرحال کسی که تو کارش موفق باشه همه جا موفقه ولی شهرای بزرگ خب تعداد کسایی که شرایطی مثل هم داشته باشن زیادتره به نسبت. درامد عمومی و متخصص هم که متفاوته. فرصت کار به نظر من وجود داره ایشالا.نگران نباشین.ما هم امیدواریم اینده خووب پیش بره

----------


## meyc93

شما حرفای اینارو بیخیال شین....بحث هم نکنین باهاشون

فقط از قضاوتای این جور آدما که تا حالا شرایطو لمس نکردن متنفرم!

در ضمن باشه اوکی شماها مادرزادی به پزشکی علاقه داشتین و.... حتی قبل از انتخاب رشته ی دبیرستانم کتابای پزشکی رو هم خوندین و با همه چی آشنایین...باشه اصلا شماها خوب...پس چرا دارین دست و پا میزنین؟؟

این بنده خدا اومده میگه دندون چجوریاس،اونوقت شما میگین داری اشتباه میکنی؟؟شما آخه اصلا سنتون 20 رو رد کرده که داری درباره ی شغل و آینده نظر میدی؟؟
زشته بابا بخدا

در ضمن محمد احمدیم خوشی نزده بود زیر دلش که اومد کنکور داد....اونم نمیخاست مثه 99% مهدنسای بدبخت فقط افسوس بخوره!
همین

اگه خیلی مشاورین رو کنکور خودتون تمرکز کنین و بدونین کسی جای شماروتنگ نکرده...
اگه همینایی که الان دوباره کنکور میدن زمان خودشون تجربی میدان خیلی بهتر رتبه میشدن



ببخشین سرتونو درد آوردم!
یا حق

----------


## Amsterdam

من قصد توهین نداشتم ابجی 
ببخشید ..درسته من شاید زیاد شمارو درک نکنم 
ولی همه ی کسایی که جای من هستن منو درک میکنن 
من دارم واس سال دوم میخونم ...هدف منم دندون هستش 
میدونم که چقد سخته ...تجربیا خیلی از پارسال بیشتر هستن ...کنکورم که میدونید سخت تر شده 
بازم ببخشید ..اعصاب خودم الان خورد شده ...چون یکم خسته شدم 
حالا این مهم نیس 
بازم میگم مردمو بزارید کنار ..حالا هر کاری میخاید بکنید 
اگه کمکی خاستید درمورد منابع و ...  در خدمتم 
بازم معذرت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahnaz

> سلام
> والا مهناز جان الان نظرتو راجع به اینده شغلیت برام مهمه ایشالله و امیدواری برای منی که تو مرحله تصمیم گیری قرار دارم کمکی نمیکنه پس واقعا مطمینی که اینده شغلی خوبی تو 20 سال اینده خواهد داشت؟ راستی یه سوال الان شما سال چند دندون هستی؟ مرحله علوم پایه ای؟ یا نه وارد کلینیک ( در دوران دانشجویی و اینترنی)شدی؟ 
> منظورم از کلینیک صحبت های بالامم بعد از فارغ التحصیلیه که معمولا نمیتونن خودشون مطب بزنن یه تعداد از دندون پزشکا کلینیک میزنن منظورم این بود
> طرح تو شهرهاو روستاهای محرومم 1.5 هست؟ فک نمیکنما


عزیزم
کاملا درک میکنم حرفات رو ولی من که خدا نیستم که قطعی نظر بدم..همیشه افرادی هستن که بهداشت پایین و متوسطی دارن و نیاز به درمان ما دارن.اگر نگرانی شما از داشتن درامد خیلیی خوب هست که هیچکس نمیتونه بگه اینده چه اتفاقی میفته.ما هم بدون اطلاع از اینده اومدیم این رشته.اینکه طی 5 سال قبل هرسال تعداد خیلیی بیشتری چه عمومی و چه متخصص وارد بازار کار میشن شکی توش نیست و رقابت مطمیناا بیشتر شده.من سال پنج هستم عزیزم.
طرح مناطق محروم مسلما بیشتره ولی نمیدونم تا چه حد!
بله شرایط سخت شده به نسبت.
کلینیک ها هم که معمولا بیشتر عمومی ها کار میکنن.ولی ی سری کلینیک های تخصصی هم دارن میزنن برای متخصصین.

----------


## Mahnaz

> بسیار هم عالی مهناز جان مرسی گلم


خواهش جانم.خیلی از همکلاسیای من از من بزرگترن و مجدد شرکت کردن.یکیشون دکترای یک رشته ریاضی فیزیک رو دارن!.به نظرم کسی که اینقد مصمم باشه برای زندگی بهتر ایندش و تصمیمش، ارزشش رو داره که ریسک ایندش رو به جون بخره و ایشالاهم، حتماا ارزشش رو داره. نگران نباش :*

----------


## Mahnaz

> والا من این مراحل ریسک گذشته و اینده رو رد کردم اصن زیادم ذوقی براش ندارم گفتم فقط میخوام شرایطم از اینی هست بدتر نشه یکم امید به زندگیم بره بالا والا!!!  رشته های مهندسی متاسفانه با شرایطی که تو کشور ما داره افسردگی میاره من تمام دوستامو میبینم که فروغ چشماشون خوابیده و اکثرا هم رو میارن به مواد مخدرو یه چیزی که یکم شرایط رو تغییر بده حتی ازدواج!!!! چون هیچ دلخوشی ای پیش روی خودشون نمیبینن یه ادم کاملا سرخورده که شخصیتش کاملا پایمال شده در معرض انواع بیماری های روی روانی قرار میگیره مخصوصا که اینجور بچه ها عموما بچه های جاه طلبی هستن


افسردگی :Yahoo (4): 
افسردگی تو رشته های ما که دیگه معروفه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): کلا ما ایرانیا راحت طلبیم
همه چیو میخوایم
هیچ کاریم دوس نداریم انجام بدیم
من اصن پیشنهاد نمیکنم ک تو رشته خودتون ادامه تحصیل بدین یا وارد رشته دندان بشین
اما اینو بدونید راه سختی زیاد داره
این سختیم برای همس
کوچیک و بزرگ نمیشناسه

اما اگه بخواید
و تلاش کنید شبانه روزی
باید بگم ک پزشک شدن
اصلا کار سختی نیست...

----------


## Amsterdam

> الهی
> نه دکتر عزیزم تو کاملا حق داری خاصیت دوره ای که توش قرار داری همینه خودتو سرزنش نکن و همیشه به چیز های مثبت فکر کن و قوییییییییییییییییییی باااااااااااااااش


بازم شرمندتم اجی ...خوبه که درکم میکنی مرسی 
خودم اراده قوی داشتم ..ترازم شده بود 6000 
تو این عید نمیدونم چم شد...یکم افت کردم 
مهم نیس امسال باید دندون قبول شم 
دختر همسایمون هم مکانیک خونده 
چون علاقه داشته..اونم تصمیم داش درباره کنکور یده و بره پرستاری..ولی خب ازدواج کرده بود و نمیشد 
ولی ارادتون رو تحسین میکنم ...امیدوارم یه پزشک خوب بشین 
بازم معذرت ... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

شما میتونید برید به صفحه من توی همین انجمن یا صفحه dorsa20 و مکالمه های ما رو بخونید چون اونجا در همین مورد من از ایشون سوال هایی پرسیدم و خیلی کامل جواب دادن ...ایشون دندانپزشکی زنجان(اگه اشتباه نکنم) میخونن

----------


## saeed211

> اره
> واقعا من بخاطر راحت طلبیم میخوام این رشته رو بخونم!!! واقعا هم دارم جدی میگم رشته خودم برای موفقیت توش خلاقیت و جنگندگی بالایی رو میطلبه و من جفتشو ندارم! اما حتی اگه یه دندان پزشک معمولیم باشم میتونم به همون میزان درامد داشتم باشم که وقتی تو رشته خودم خلاقو جنگنده بودم تازه اگه بخاطر بیماری سیستم تعویضم نکنن! فکر اسوده تریم تو دندون و یا پزشکی خواهم داشت ببین خیلیامون از پس راه های سخت برمیایم به شرط اینکه راهه وجو داشته باشه اما قرار باشه راه رو بسازی کدومش برات راحتتره؟ تفاوت این دوتا رشته تو همینه رشته های پزشکی مسیر مشخص دارن کافیه تو این مسیر مشخص که طی کردنش سخته رو گام برداری اما تو رشته مهندسی اگه بخوای کارای روتین انجام بدی که هیچ کاری بهش ندارم اصن نهایتش نهایتش ماهی 2تومن میندازن جلوت حالا خیلیم دست بالاگفتما اما اگه بخوای توش پیشرفت کنی باید راه رو بسازی دوراهی توش زیاد داره سردرگمی زیاد داره مسیر نداره مسیرشو باید بسازی خیلیا میتونن اینکارو انجام بدن منم واقعا در حد پرستیدن براشون احترام قایلم اما من اره دوس دارم با جنگندگی کمتر به همون میزان پیشرفت (پیشرفت و موفقیت از نگاه خودم نه نگاه شما) برسم این دورنگاه منه شما ممکنه دورنگاه و هدفت فرق داشته باشه جنگندگی و سختی رو دوس داشته باشیو به استقبالش بری من اون ادم نیستم میخواستم باشم اما دیدم نمیتونم چون واقعا سخته کار هرکسی نیست


گاو
نر و مرد کهن و از این حرفا....
--------
بخون خواهر دختر عمه منم چند ماه پیش کارشناسی ارشد صنایع رو ول کرده داره مشتق میخونه :Yahoo (94): 

ایشالا موفق میشین

----------


## rezvane-mech72

> گاو
> نر و مرد کهن و از این حرفا....
> --------
> بخون خواهر دختر عمه منم چند ماه پیش کارشناسی ارشد صنایع رو ول کرده داره مشتق میخونه
> 
> ایشالا موفق میشین


 :Yahoo (105): 
ذهنت پر از توانستن هاست و من برای همه دعا میکنم که بتونن  :Y (518):

----------


## mahdi2015

http://forum.konkur.in/users/19805-with-16738-2/
اینم لینکش ... چون صفحم یه کم شلوغ بود

----------


## mahdi2015

> فقط همین بود؟ والا در این حدشو خودم اشنایی دارم بیشتر ایندش و کارش مدنظرمه نه خوندنش من از خواهرم خواستم از دندون پزشک محل کارش برام اطلاعات کسب بکنه اگه اطلاعات مفیدی بود برای شما هم به اشتراک میزارم


آره ممنون میشم که به منم بگین ... اگه سوال دیگه ای  دارید میتونید از @dorsa20 بپرسید ایشون رشتشون دندونه احتمالا اطلاعات خوبی دارن ... اینجا فکر کنم تاپیک به حاشیه بره از صفحشون بپرسید

----------


## Amsterdam

> بعضی اوقات یه ناامیدی و یا شکست کوچیک سکوی پرتاب ادم میشه فقط به این فک کن که این تراز کم چطور میتونه انگیزه کافی رو برای تلاش بیشتر برات ایجاد کنه همین و مطمین باش کنکور و پزشک شدن به هیچ عنوان غول نیست تو حتما میتونی


میگم بهتر نیس مشاور شی ..خوب به ادم امید میدی  :Yahoo (1):  
ولی خیلی خوبه که مهربون هستی چون مردم پزشک مهربونو بیشتر دوس دارن  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dorsa20

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام عزیزدلم ممنون از لینکایی که فرستادی ولی من هنوز شروع به خوندن برای کنکور نکردم که تو نحوه خوندن برام سوالی ایجاد شده باشه و اصلا هم برام مهم نیس رتبه بشم یانشم فقط دندون یا پزشکی زاهدان هم شد برام فرقی نمیکنه فقط یکی از این دو رشته رو بخونم میخوام درمورد شغل دندون پزشکی بدونم اگه اطلاعاتی داری خوشحال میشم به اشتراک بزاری و اینکه بگی سال چندم دندون هستی؟


سلام..والا من اونقدر تجربم از نظر کاری بالا نیست البته با بچه های سال اخر خیلی درارتباط هستم...دقیقا راجبه چه قسمتی از شعلش اطلاعات میخواید؟من سال اولم ترم ۲ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Moeiiin

سلام 
در جواب بعضی دوستان و تایید حرف های دوست عزیزمون منم تایید میکنم که وضعیت اقتصادی جامعه و بازار کار برای رشته های فنی مهندسی داره به سمتی پیش میره که هر دانشجوی فنی مهندسی حداقل برای یکبار هم که شده حین تحصیل یا بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از دانشگاه به فکر کنکور مجدد تو رشته تجربی جهت قبولی در رشه های پیراپزشکی افتاده ؛ حتی تو سن های بالاتر از 30 .
من خودمم فعلا در مرحله تحقیق و بررسی هستم و فارغ التحصیل رشته مهندسی دانشگاه دولتی  و امید به پیدا کردن شغل در رشته مهندسی با حقوق 2 میلیون برام هست ولی متاسفانه این حقوق در رشته های مهندسی معمولا ثابته  و پیشرفتی نخواهد داشت و دارم به این فک میکنم من حتی اگه 8 سال با گذراندن طرح باز هم درآمد نداشته باشم ب مراتب میتونم موفق تر و دارای جایگاه اجتماعی بهتری در سطح جامعه باشم.
در تایید حرفای دوستمون واقعا خیلی از کنکوری های فعلا فکرهای آرمانی میکنند که البته مقتصی سنتشون هست و ما هم همینطور فک میکردیم حرفایی میزنن که بیشتر به شعار شبیهه وقتی شاید به نتیجه حرفای استارتر برسین که فارغ التحصیل شده باشین و وارد دوران تلاش برای کار مناسب چه از لحاظ درآمد و چه جایگاه مناسب با تلاشتون بشین.

----------


## mohammad.sa

بنظرم دوتا مقاله بنویس اپلای کن برو دانشگاه توپ خارج کشور حالشو ببر.وقتتو واسه این کنکور لعنتی نزار.معلوم نیست تا سال اینده که می خوای کنکور بدی چی میشه.بازم تصمیم با خودت اما من اگه جای شما بودم با این رشته میتونستم به بهترین دانشگاه های المان یا کانادا برم در بهترین شرایط تحصیل

----------


## amir_usj

> سلام من لیسانس مکانیک رو ازدانشگاه سراسری گرفتم خیلی هم به رشتم علاقه مندم ولی به همه توصیه میکنم که همه چیز علاقه نیست از اونجایی که دخترم احساس میکنم در رشته خودم شانس پیشرفت بسیار بسیار پایینی دارم. به همین خاطر تصمیم گررفتم بشینم بخونم برای کنکور تجربی  باوجود اینکه علاقه ایم به دندان پزشکی یا پزشکی ندارم هدفم این دو تاست. 
> دلیل انتخابمم 1. شان اجتماعی بالا 2. امنیت شغلی بالا 3. عدم نیاز به پارتی و خم و راست شدن جلوی هرکسی برای بدست اوردن و یا حفظ شغل 4. اینده روشن این شغل برخلاف اینده مبهم شغل های مهندسی و ریسک پذیری بالا در رشته های مهندسی 5. عدم نیاز به کسب مهارت های مختلف در خارج از دانشگاه بطوری که دانشگاه کاملا مسیر و روند اموزشی رو بدلیل شیوه اموزشی اینترنشیپ برای دانشجو فراهم میکنه 6. حقوق بالا 7. استقلال شغلی 8. سهل الوصول تر بودن رسیدن به مقطع دکتری برخلاف رشته هایی نظیر مهندسی که یا باید پوست توشون انداخت یا پارتی برای مصاحبه داشت(دانشگاه دولتی البته) با صرف هزینه بالا 9. مقایسه خوداگاه و یا ناخوداگاه هرروزه من با خواهرم که یک پزشکه و من تفاوت نگاه ها رو کاملا میتونم حس کنم در صورتی که من برای رشته ام تلاش بیشتری کردم و همه به این واقفن و....  اینا رو برای کنکوریای عزیز گفتم که با چشم باز انتخاب کنن 
> اما سوال من اینه که کسی راجع به رشته دندون پزشکی اطلاعاتی داره؟ اینده این شغل؟ تخصص هاش؟ میزان حقوقش در دوره اینترنشیپ؟ میزان حقوقش؟ نحوه مطب زدن؟ ایا پیدا کردن کار تو کلینیک ها اسونه؟ فقط لطف کنید اگه اطلاعات دارید بگید چون واقعا الان نیاز به نظرات شما راجع به رشته دندان پزشکی و یا شرایطم ندارم فقط نیاز به اطلاعات کافی راجع به این رشته و اینده شغلیش دارم چون میترسم 7 سال دیگه این رشته هم اشباع بشه


 خدا بگم این  محمد احمدی رو چی کار کنه 
شوخی کردم خیلی هم به ایشون ارادت دارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arisa

> خدا بگم این  محمد احمدی رو چی کار کنه 
> شوخی کردم خیلی هم به ایشون ارادت دارم


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lovelife

ای باوا آبرو هرچی هیژده ساله بود بردین

----------


## arisa

> تو میتونی تو این سنی که قرار داری فک کنی اینهمه ادم تحصیل کرده از دانشگاه های معتبر سراسری که قشر فرهیخته ای جامعه ان مقتداشون میشه جناب احمدی و کورکورانه درمورد 6 سال گذشته زندگیشون که رفته و توش کلی زحمت کشیدن و همینطور کل ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن ولی اینم یادت باشه تو با فکر یه پسربچه 18 ساله داری درمورد تصمیمات دیگران حرف میزنی و دیگران دارن با مغز ادما بالای 23 سال و کلی تجربه توی اجتماع و جامعه اکادمیک بودن درمورد ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن روش خیلی فک کن که چقد دنیای تو و حرفت با دنیای اونا و تصمیمشون متفاوته


شما از اقا امیر چیزی نمی دونی.. ایشون خیلی بیشتر از سنشون می فهمن و حرف می زنن 
زود قضاوت نکنین

----------


## meyc93

> شما از اقا امیر چیزی نمی دونی.. ایشون خیلی بیشتر از سنشون می فهمن و حرف می زنن 
> زود قضاوت نکنین


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arisa

> قضاوت کلمه درستی برای حرف من نیست من که اصن نمیدونم چندسالشه از مدل حرف زدن میشه سن هارو تشخیص داد الان سن توهم قابل حدسه ولی گاهی تجربه بیشتر از سن به میزان فهم یه ادم از شرایط کمک میکنه من سن رو مجازی از میزان تجربه ادما میدونم


جدی؟؟سنم قابل حدسه؟؟چند سالمه؟؟
چیزی که از تجربه مهمتره.. درس عبرت گرفتن از تجربه های دیگرانه که مطمئنم ایشون دارای این قابلیت هستن با توجه به شناحتی که ازش دارم
شما تازه دو روزه عضو انجمنی ..کمی با محیط و ادمای اینجا اشنا بشی
نظرت بسیار تغییر می کنه

----------


## dorsa20

دعوا نکنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dorsa20

#بزرگی به عقل است نه به سن :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arisa

> #بزرگی به عقل است نه به سن


همین شما سنتون از ما کمتره ولی خیلی چیزا ازتون یاد گرفتم.. مطمئنا استارتر هم همچین نظری داره..انشا.. که به خواسته هاش برسه
ولی درباره اقا امیر 18 ساله 18ساله کردن ..ناراحت شدم.. چون ایشون با صبر و حوصله خیلی از سوالای منو جواب دادن.. جوابایی که به فکر 30 ساله هاشم حتی نرسه
 @amir_usj

----------


## zahra.ch

> والا من این مراحل ریسک گذشته و اینده رو رد کردم اصن زیادم ذوقی براش ندارم گفتم فقط میخوام شرایطم از اینی هست بدتر نشه یکم امید به زندگیم بره بالا والا!!!  رشته های مهندسی متاسفانه با شرایطی که تو کشور ما داره افسردگی میاره من تمام دوستامو میبینم که فروغ چشماشون خوابیده و اکثرا هم رو میارن به مواد مخدرو یه چیزی که یکم شرایط رو تغییر بده حتی ازدواج!!!! چون هیچ دلخوشی ای پیش روی خودشون نمیبینن یه ادم کاملا سرخورده که شخصیتش کاملا پایمال شده در معرض انواع بیماری های روی روانی قرار میگیره مخصوصا که اینجور بچه ها عموما بچه های جاه طلبی هستن


من از همین حالا ناامید شدم. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## zahra.ch

> ببین شرایط ادما باهم فرق میکنه خواسته هاشون اهدافشون اگه انقد دهن بین باشی هرجایی باشی اذیت میشی من از شرایط خودم گفتم توممکنه شرایطت کاملا بامن متفاوت بشه


بله درسته حق با شماست.هر کسی اهداف و شرایط خودشو داره. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> پولو اجازه و شرایطشو اگه داشتم یه لحظه هم درنگ نمیکردم


شما اگه شرایط درسیتوت محیا باشه پول که میدن خودشون.گرفتن بورس توی مهندسی سخت نیست زیاد فقط باید پیگیر بود.فقط پول بلیط رفت می خوای و اجازه پدر گرامی

----------


## rajabph

والاسپم :Yahoo (22): و تو چه میدانی اسپم چیست؟ :Yahoo (22): همانی که در تمام انحمن ها از فرستادن آن شمارا نهی کردیم :Yahoo (22): ولی بعضی از آنان همچنان آن را فرستادند :Yahoo (22): و اینگونه مدیران و ناظران بخش را آگاه کردیم تا پیام های اسمپشان را حذف کنند :Yahoo (22): و من میدانمو شما نمیدانید باشد که رستگار شوید

کمتر اسپم بدید دیگه :Yahoo (14):

----------


## roc

یکی نیست بگه 
اخه جامعه درک کرده
اگر مشاور میخوایی برو پیش مشاور
یا تحقیق میدانی کن

امده میگه کمک کنین
شرط تعیین میکنه

امید وارم جامعه رو هم اینطوری که منبع برا مشاوره گرفتنو درک کردین درک نکرده باشین

تا حالا وارد بازار کار شدی 
بنایی شاگردی شاگر خیاطی 
رفتی دنبال شغل یا نه 
کارخونه ها رو دیدی یا نه ؟؟؟
نگو این بنده خدا که بهت خواست کمک کنه دلش پر از ارزوهست
تخیلی برخورد میکنه
در ضمن  (تو) تو جملاتتون زیاد بود
کمش کنیین

----------


## saeed211

> یکی نیست بگه 
> اخه جامعه درک کرده
> اگر مشاور میخوایی برو پیش مشاور
> یا تحقیق میدانی کن
> 
> امده میگه کمک کنین
> شرط تعیین میکنه
> 
> امید وارم جامعه رو هم اینطوری که منبع برا مشاوره گرفتنو درک کردین درک نکرده باشین
> ...



خشم
راکی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## parnia-sh

> تو میتونی تو این سنی که قرار داری فک کنی اینهمه ادم تحصیل کرده از دانشگاه های معتبر سراسری که قشر فرهیخته ای جامعه ان مقتداشون میشه جناب احمدی و کورکورانه درمورد 6 سال گذشته زندگیشون که رفته و توش کلی زحمت کشیدن و همینطور کل ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن ولی اینم یادت باشه تو با فکر یه پسربچه 18 ساله داری درمورد تصمیمات دیگران حرف میزنی و دیگران دارن با مغز ادما بالای 23 سال و کلی تجربه توی اجتماع و جامعه اکادمیک بودن درمورد ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن روش خیلی فک کن که چقد دنیای تو و حرفت با دنیای اونا و تصمیمشون متفاوته


خانم محترم..
اگه ما17-18ساله ها چیزی نمیدونیم
پس میتونم بپرسم چرا سوالاتونو دارین از ماها17-18ساله ها میپرسین؟

----------


## roc

> خانم محترم..
> اگه ما17-18ساله ها چیزی نمیدونیم
> پس میتونم بپرسم چرا سوالاتونو دارین از ماها17-18ساله ها میپرسین؟



بله کل حرف من هم از اولین پستم تا الان

حرف همین خانومه

ممنون خانم

بلاخره یکی منو درک کرد

----------


## amir_usj

> تو میتونی تو این سنی که قرار داری فک کنی اینهمه ادم تحصیل کرده از دانشگاه های معتبر سراسری که قشر فرهیخته ای جامعه ان مقتداشون میشه جناب احمدی و کورکورانه درمورد 6 سال گذشته زندگیشون که رفته و توش کلی زحمت کشیدن و همینطور کل ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن ولی اینم یادت باشه تو با فکر یه پسربچه 18 ساله داری درمورد تصمیمات دیگران حرف میزنی و دیگران دارن با مغز ادما بالای 23 سال و کلی تجربه توی اجتماع و جامعه اکادمیک بودن درمورد ایندشون تصمیم میگیرن روش خیلی فک کن که چقد دنیای تو و حرفت با دنیای اونا و تصمیمشون متفاوته


من تو 15 سالگی فکرامو کردم و با اینکه عشقم ریاضی بود ولی تجربی رو انتخاب کردم کلی هم سر این موضوع تحقیق کردم (حتی پیش یه پزشک هم رفتم و همینطور پیش مهندس هوافضا که البته بیکار بود) با اینکه خونواده منو  تو انتخاب  ازاد گذاشته بودن . من تو اون سن به این نتایجی که شما تو 24 سالگی رسیده بودی رسیدم 
.سن یه عدده و معیار درستی برای تشخیص فهم و شعور نیست (که شما میگی مغز) حالا میگفتین تجربه یه چیزی 
.فکر نکنم پست قبلیم ربطی به جامعه فرهیخته شما و تصمیماتتون در 23 سالگی داشته باشه اون صرفا یه شوخی بود که زیرشم نوشتم شوخیه اون وقت شما جدیش گرفتین  :Yahoo (21): 
.از اقا رجبم عرض خواهی میکنم بخاطر اسپم البته وقتی استارتر اسپم میده دیگه نمیشه اسم این پستارو گذاشت اسپم قرار نیست تو هر تاپیک عینا روی خود موضوع بحث شه بالا خره حرف پیش میاد دیه شمام اینقدر خودتو ناراحت نکن (جان هر کی دوست داری گزارش نده خب  :Yahoo (4):  افرین )
.در ضمن من 18 ساله نیستم شمام سعی نکن سن افرادو حدس بزنی اونم صرفا از روی 2 جمله

----------


## fardad1

عزیزم چون سنت زیادی بالاتر از ما میفرضی قبول نمی شی

----------


## meyc93

> من تو 15 سالگی فکرامو کردم و با اینکه عشقم ریاضی بود ولی تجربی رو انتخاب کردم کلی هم سر این موضوع تحقیق کردم (حتی پیش یه پزشک هم رفتم و همینطور پیش مهندس هوافضا که البته بیکار بود) با اینکه خونواده منو  تو انتخاب  ازاد گذاشته بودن . من تو اون سن به این نتایجی که شما تو 24 سالگی رسیده بودی رسیدم 
> .سن یه عدده و معیار درستی برای تشخیص فهم و شعور نیست (که شما میگی مغز) حالا میگفتین تجربه یه چیزی 
> .فکر نکنم پست قبلیم ربطی به جامعه فرهیخته شما و تصمیماتتون در 23 سالگی داشته باشه اون صرفا یه شوخی بود که زیرشم نوشتم شوخیه اون وقت شما جدیش گرفتین 
> .از اقا رجبم عرض خواهی میکنم بخاطر اسپم البته وقتی استارتر اسپم میده دیگه نمیشه اسم این پستارو گذاشت اسپم قرار نیست تو هر تاپیک عینا روی خود موضوع بحث شه بالا خره حرف پیش میاد دیه شمام اینقدر خودتو ناراحت نکن (جان هر کی دوست داری گزارش نده خب  افرین )
> .در ضمن من 18 ساله نیستم شمام سعی نکن سن افرادو حدس بزنی اونم صرفا از روی 2 جمله


اگه 4-5 سال پیش هم این شرایط الان موجود بود شک نکن ماها هم تصمیم درستو میگرفتیم!(در مورد من البته خونوادم تصمیم درستو میگرفتن!)

در ضمن میدونی بدی داستان چیه داداش؟اینه که همون 4-5 سال پیش نتونی خونوادتو راضی کنی که  بری تجربی و به زور بفرستنت ریاضی که آقا پسرمون باس مهندس شه!

----------


## amir_usj

> سال 97 
> فکر کنم از یه سالن کنکور همه بالای 21 22 ان .
> یک سوال هم بپرسم ازت 
> تو 18 سالته خب برفرض 
> تا این سن درستو خوب خوندی تلاشتو کردی 
> میری کنکور با یه اختلاف رتبه کم پزشکی (رشته مورد علاقت برفرض) نمیاری 
> و اونیکه 25 سالش بوده اومده شرکت کرده و از رتبه تو کمتر اورده و مجاز شده به پزشکی. 
> چی بهش میگی ؟ چه حسی داری جای اون فرد قبول نشده باشی که حق و سهمت رو که باز 4 سالو اندی خونده دوباره اومده کنکور بده و دست بر قضا جای خودتو گرفته ؟ 
> اون فرد افسردگیُ اعتیاد نا امیدی و هزاران سرکوفت و سرزنش دیگران (دیگران چیه ؟؟ خونوادش!) رو تجربه نمی کنه؟ 
> ...


داداش یه جوری داری حرف میزنی انگار پزشکی خریده ما تجربیاست من کنکورو یه رقابت می دونم تو این رقابت هرکی قوی تره برندست حالا طرف هر رشته ای که می خواد باشه همه دارن برا هدفشون میجنگن چه 18 ساله باشه چه 30 ساله باشه کسی جای کسیو نمیگیره خودت سرنوشتتو رقم میزنی نه کس دیگه ای به این چیزا فکر نکن قهرمان زندگی خودت باش

----------


## dorsa20

بچه ها اروم باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehrab98

چه اوضاعیه... این بنده خدا اولش میگه کسی که اطلاعات خیلی کامل و دقیق داره دیگه.... بعدشم خب تجربش بالاتره دیگه راست میگن. 
ادم بره دانشگاه خیلی چیزای بهتری میبینه میفهمه درک میکنه‌‌... ۱۷ ۱۸ ساله که فحش نیست!!!  

ر.ا : خانوم خیلی راحت پاشید برید از یه دکتر وقت بگیرید و باهاش صحبت بکنید کاری که خیلی از ماها انجام میدیم. من  خودم با یه داروساز و فیزیوتراپ صحبت کردم و کم و بیش با پزشک.اما دندون پزشک نه. کسی که وارد بازارکار شده بهتر میتونه راهنمایی کنه. البته طرفتون باید ادم مطمنی باشه. این دکتر داروسازی ک من باهاش حرف زدم ماهی ۵۰ تومن فروش خالص داروخونشه همش ناله میکرد.... خیلیا نمیان واقعیتای کارو بگن و بعضیا حتی از کوته بینی فک میکنن بعدا اینم میشه یه رقیب !

----------


## - Amir -

> بچه ها اروم باشید


واللا 
کورتیزول بیخودی چرا ؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 
بیخیال.

----------


## mehrab98

ولی واقعا این مهندسای بیکار کارو خیلی سخت تر کردن  :Y (636):  
دست خودمون نیست ازشون بدمون میاد  :Yahoo (21):   با اینکه شما هم حق دارید یکم. 

من سال دیگه تصمیم گرفتم اگ خدا خواست و رشته تاپ اووردم اصلا باهاشون حرف نزنم و دوست نشم  :Yahoo (21):  ایش  :Yahoo (21):   چوب اشتباه ملتو ما باید بخوریم. :/

----------


## dorsa20

[QUOTE=mehrab98;1100874]ولی واقعا این مهندسای بیکار کارو خیلی سخت تر کردن  :Y (636):  
دست خودمون نیست ازشون بدمون میاد  :Yahoo (21):   با اینکه شما هم حق دارید یکم. 

من ی همکلاسی دارم 31 سالشه یمی دیگه دارم مهندسی شینی بوده قبلا....ای بابا انقدر ببینید حالا تو دانشگاه.....ولی خب اینا چون ی بار دولتی خوندن معادل پردیس ازشون پول میگیرن دیگه

----------


## dorsa20

اعلام میکنم همینجا مرداد میرم تو 21 ...20 ام تموم میشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
دیدم همه سن گفتن گفتم منم بگم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## mehrab98

[QUOTE=dorsa20;1100875]


> ولی واقعا این مهندسای بیکار کارو خیلی سخت تر کردن  
> دست خودمون نیست ازشون بدمون میاد   با اینکه شما هم حق دارید یکم. 
> 
> من ی همکلاسی دارم 31 سالشه یمی دیگه دارم مهندسی شینی بوده قبلا....ای بابا انقدر ببینید حالا تو دانشگاه.....ولی خب اینا چون ی بار دولتی خوندن معادل پردیس ازشون پول میگیرن دیگه


 درسا خانوم شما چرا خبر ندارید؟؟؟؟؟ اون قانونو امسال برداشتن  :Yahoo (21):  الان دیگه اونا با ما هیچچچجج فرقی ندارن .... رایگان راست راست میان دانشگاه بغل ما میشینن... 
 :Y (770):

----------


## Amsterdam

کاریش نمیشه کرد دیگه 
اونا از ماچن سال بزرگترن 
میان واس کنکور بخونن مغزشون بیشتر میکشه 
مث اینه که ماهم الان بریم امتحان تیزهوشان بدیم 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

[COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="2"][QUOTE=mehrab98;1100878]


> درسا خانوم شما چرا خبر ندارید؟؟؟؟؟ اون قانونو امسال برداشتن  الان دیگه اونا با ما هیچچچجج فرقی ندارن .... رایگان راست راست میان دانشگاه بغل ما میشینن...



نه در مورد سه تا رشته اصلی پزشکی دندان پزشکی و داروسازی این قانونو برداشتند

----------


## arisa

> کاریش نمیشه کرد دیگه 
> اونا از ماچن سال بزرگترن 
> میان واس کنکور بخونن مغزشون بیشتر میکشه 
> مث اینه که ماهم الان بریم امتحان تیزهوشان بدیم


نه اتفاقا اصلا اینطور نیست..شانس شماها خیلی بیشتره برای قبولی
به دلیل باز بودن ذهنی ..هر چی سن کمتر باشه قدرت یادگیری بیشتره

----------


## mehrab98

[QUOTE=dorsa20;1100939]


> نه در مورد سه تا رشته اصلی پزشکی دندان پزشکی و داروسازی این قانونو برداشتند


خب بسه شونه دیگه... اونا که به امید پرستاری نمیان همه ماشالله میان برن دکترا پیوسته رشته تاپ بخونن... کاش برا پیراها برمیداشتن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## kimiagar

[QUOTE=mehrab98;1100945]


> [COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="2"]
> 
> خب بسه شونه دیگه... اونا که به امید پرستاری نمیان همه ماشالله میان برن دکترا پیوسته رشته تاپ بخونن... کاش برا پیراها برمیداشتن


اتوبانش نکردن ک
یه بند برداشتن یه چیزای دیگه اضافه کردن
من کاملا در جریانش هستم
اینجور که با سنجش مکاتبه داشتن بچه ها
بهشون گفتن کسایی که مدرک کارشناسی و ... دارن یا باید مدرکشون رو آزاد کنن که خدا تومن باید پول داد واسه آزاد کردن مدرک
یا هم باید شهریه ی شبانه بدن
از اونجایی که علوم پزشکی شبانه نداره معلوم نیس میخوان امسال چیکار کنن!
ما ک نفهمیدیم واقعا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

[QUOTE=kimiagar;1100961]


> اتوبانش نکردن ک
> یه بند برداشتن یه چیزای دیگه اضافه کردن
> من کاملا در جریانش هستم
> اینجور که با سنجش مکاتبه داشتن بچه ها
> بهشون گفتن کسایی که مدرک کارشناسی و ... دارن یا باید مدرکشون رو آزاد کنن که خدا تومن باید پول داد واسه آزاد کردن مدرک
> یا هم باید شهریه ی شبانه بدن
> از اونجایی که علوم پزشکی شبانه نداره معلوم نیس میخوان امسال چیکار کنن!
> ما ک نفهمیدیم واقعا


ازاد کردن مدرک مهندسی فک کنم در حد ۱۵ ۲۰ تومن باشه شنیدم پزشکی و دندون اینا در حد ۷۰ ۸۰ تومنه....  ۲۰ تومن بدن ازادش کنن گمونم به صرفه تره تا بیان ترمی ۹ تومن پولی پردیس بدن ! 
بازم به هرحال کارمون سخته  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## rezvane-mech72

دوستان من کلا اشتباه کردم پست رو  گذاشتم اون دوست عزیزی که گفتن چرا از 17-18 ساله ها پس سوال میپرسی حق داره بنده خدا من والا دوروز پیش وارد این سایت شدم از جوش بی اطلاع بودم دوست و دشمنم نداریم بچه ها لطفا دیگه ادامه ندید به این بحث حق باشماست ولی من از شمایی که نظرتو میخواستی بدی سوال نپرسیدم از اطلاعاتتون میخواستم بهره مند بشم که متاسفانه به هر دلیلی از من دریغش کردین و تاختید میدونم واقعا چه روزای پراسترسی رو پشت سر میزارید ولی بیشتر از موفقیت درکنکور برای همتون ارزوی عاقبت به خیری و شعله ور بودن حس نوع دوستی در وجودتون رو دارم چیزی که به شدت در جامعه ما کمرنگه و روز به روز مرزهای خودخواهی و خودبینی و عدم توجه به جامعه در جامعه ما داره جابه جا میشه 
فقط یکی راهنمایی کنه که چطور میشه تاپیکو بست ممنون میشم

----------


## arisa

تاپیکو نمی شه بست
باید به مدیر اطلاع بدید تا ببنده 
ما هم برای شما شعله ور شدن حس ارامش رو ارزو داریم

----------


## arisa

سلام
پیام بدیدخصوصی یا پیام بازدید کننده به مدیران

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام
> چطور میتونم اطلاع بدم عزیزم؟
> راستی مرسی ازدعای قشنگت برای من دعای خلی زیبایی بود


به
مهندس اراز پیام خصوصی بدید

----------


## Ali77

> دوستان من کلا اشتباه کردم پست رو  گذاشتم اون دوست عزیزی که گفتن چرا از 17-18 ساله ها پس سوال میپرسی حق داره بنده خدا من والا دوروز پیش وارد این سایت شدم از جوش بی اطلاع بودم دوست و دشمنم نداریم بچه ها لطفا دیگه ادامه ندید به این بحث حق باشماست ولی من از شمایی که نظرتو میخواستی بدی سوال نپرسیدم از اطلاعاتتون میخواستم بهره مند بشم که متاسفانه به هر دلیلی از من دریغش کردین و تاختید میدونم واقعا چه روزای پراسترسی رو پشت سر میزارید ولی بیشتر از موفقیت درکنکور برای همتون ارزوی عاقبت به خیری و شعله ور بودن حس نوع دوستی در وجودتون رو دارم چیزی که به شدت در جامعه ما کمرنگه و روز به روز مرزهای خودخواهی و خودبینی و عدم توجه به جامعه در جامعه ما داره جابه جا میشه 
> فقط یکی راهنمایی کنه که چطور میشه تاپیکو بست ممنون میشم


دوست عزيز
فقط يه مسئله اى قبل اينكه تاپيكو ببندين بگم
اول اينكه شما تحقيق كن از سازمان سنجش ببين ميتونين به صورت كاملا رايگان در دانشگاه هاى روزانه تحصيل كنيد يا نه؟
اين مورد اول
در مورد سوالاتونم منم خودم دندون ميخام
تا الان اين اطلاعاتو بدست آوردم
آينده اين شغل به نظر من هيچ تغييرى نميكنه
همونطور كه فارغ التحصيل زياد ميشه خيلى از دندانپزشكا بدليل كهولت سن ديگه كار نميكنن و براى همه جا هست،خصوصا براى كسانى مثل شما كه تو تهران نيستين،در ضمن خودتون بهتر از من ميدونيد اكثر اوقات براى كسايى كه كارشونو بلد باشن كار هست،در ضمن رشته دندانپزشكى از نظر مهاجرت كارى شرايط راحتترى نسبت به پزشكى داره و شما در صورتى كه كار نباشه ميتونين مهاجرت كنين به كشور هاى ديگه از نظر درامدم بيشتر از ايران نباشن كمتر نيستن،تخصص هاى دندان اكثرا دو تا چهارسال طول ميكشن،به جز يكيشون كه اونم جراحى فكه كه پنج ساله و قبول شدنش نسبت به بقيه سخته،ميزان حقوق در زمان دانشجويى رو نميدونم فقط در اين حد ميدونم اونقدرى نيست كه بشه بهش دل خوش كرد،نحوه مطب زدنم به اين صورته كه شما بايد در دوران طرحتون كه دو سال هستش امتياز جمع كنيد كه اين امتيازا بسته به محلى كه خدمت ميكنين متفاوته،با اون امتيازا ميشه مطب زد،كه خب مطب زدن تو شهراى كم جمعيت راحتتره به دليل امتياز كمترى كه ميخاد و تو شهراى پرجمعيت سختتره،يه راه ديگه هم داره و اون خريد امتياز يه مطب از دكتر همون مطبه كه فقط يه مقدار هزينه بره،اين تمام اطلاعات من بود،تا الانم كه نگفتم منتظر بودم شايد بقيه اطلاعات بهترى بزارن كه اينطور نشد
در هرصورت اميدوارم موفق باشيد
در ضمن بيشتر تحقيق كنيد

----------


## Ali77

@dorsa20سلام خانم دكتر
از دوستاتون پرسيدين كه تخصصاى دندانپزشكى طرح داره يا نه؟

----------


## rezvane-mech72

> دوست عزيز
> فقط يه مسئله اى قبل اينكه تاپيكو ببندين بگم
> اول اينكه شما تحقيق كن از سازمان سنجش ببين ميتونين به صورت كاملا رايگان در دانشگاه هاى روزانه تحصيل كنيد يا نه؟
> اين مورد اول
> در مورد سوالاتونم منم خودم دندون ميخام
> تا الان اين اطلاعاتو بدست آوردم
> آينده اين شغل به نظر من هيچ تغييرى نميكنه
> همونطور كه فارغ التحصيل زياد ميشه خيلى از دندانپزشكا بدليل كهولت سن ديگه كار نميكنن و براى همه جا هست،خصوصا براى كسانى مثل شما كه تو تهران نيستين،در ضمن خودتون بهتر از من ميدونيد اكثر اوقات براى كسايى كه كارشونو بلد نباشن كار هست،در ضمن رشته دندانپزشكى از نظر مهاجرت كارى شرايط راحتترى نسبت به پزشكى داره و شما در صورتى كه كار نباشه ميتونين مهاجرت كنين به كشور هاى ديگه از نظر درامدم بيشتر از ايران نباشن كمتر نيستن،تخصص هاى دندان اكثرا دو تا چهارسال طول ميكشن،به جز يكيشون كه اونم جراحى فكه كه پنج ساله و قبول شدنش نسبت به بقيه سخته،ميزان حقوق در زمان دانشجويى رو نميدونم فقط در اين حد ميدونم اونقدرى نيست كه بشه بهش دل خوش كرد،نحوه مطب زدنم به اين صورته كه شما بايد در دوران طرحتون كه دو سال هستش امتياز جمع كنيد كه اين امتيازا بسته به محلى كه خدمت ميكنين متفاوته،با اون امتيازا ميشه مطب زد،كه خب مطب زدن تو شهراى كم جمعيت راحتتره به دليل امتياز كمترى كه ميخاد و تو شهراى پرجمعيت سختتره،يه راه ديگه هم داره و اون خريد امتياز يه مطب از دكتر همون مطبه كه فقط يه مقدار هزينه بره،اين تمام اطلاعات من بود،تا الانم كه نگفتم منتظر بودم شايد بقيه اطلاعات بهترى بزارن كه اينطور نشد
> در هرصورت اميدوارم موفق باشيد
> در ضمن بيشتر تحقيق كنيد


 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
 مرسی عزیزدلم تااینجاش درست تحقیقات منم با یه مقدار اختلاف تاالان به همینجا رسیده ولی اینکه به بازنشستگی دندون پزشکا و جایگزین شدنشون داری اشاره میکنی فک نمیکنی این در تمام رشته ها میتونه اتفاق بیفته؟ چیزی که کاربری یه رشته و یا یه شغلو در جامعه زیاد یا کم میکنه سیاست های دولت و نظامشه که با طرح سلامت که جدیدا برای اجراش تلاش میشه رشته های پیراپزشکی دارای اهمیت بالایی میشن دلیل دیگشم جهان سومی بودن کشور ماست که شاخصه یک کشور جهان سوم کارایی بیشتر خدمات نسبت به تولید و صنعتشه به همین خاطره که در کشور ما درحال حاضر رشته ها و شغل های خدماتی بیشتر جواب میده 
چیزی که واقعا الان دغدغه منه اینه که باتوجه به کیفیت افتضاح خدمات در کشور ما و اشباع شدن کشور از رشته های خدماتی بازم میتونیم به اینده این جور شغلا توایران اعتماد کنیم یانه؟  بعضیا هستن که این دیدارو پیدا میکنن نسبت به رشتشون با توجه به وضعیتی که درحال حاضر میبینن

----------


## Ali77

> مرسی عزیزدلم تااینجاش درست تحقیقات منم با یه مقدار اختلاف تاالان به همینجا رسیده ولی اینکه به بازنشستگی دندون پزشکا و جایگزین شدنشون داری اشاره میکنی فک نمیکنی این در تمام رشته ها میتونه اتفاق بیفته؟ چیزی که کاربری یه رشته و یا یه شغلو در جامعه زیاد یا کم میکنه سیاست های دولت و نظامشه که با طرح سلامت که جدیدا برای اجراش تلاش میشه رشته های پیراپزشکی دارای اهمیت بالایی میشن دلیل دیگشم جهان سومی بودن کشور ماست که شاخصه یک کشور جهان سوم کارایی بیشتر خدمات نسبت به تولید و صنعتشه به همین خاطره که در کشور ما درحال حاضر رشته ها و شغل های خدماتی بیشتر جواب میده 
> چیزی که واقعا الان دغدغه منه اینه که باتوجه به کیفیت افتضاح خدمات در کشور ما و اشباع شدن کشور از رشته های خدماتی بازم میتونیم به اینده این جور شغلا توایران اعتماد کنیم یانه؟  بعضیا هستن که این دیدارو پیدا میکنن نسبت به رشتشون با توجه به وضعیتی که درحال حاضر میبینن


به نظر من ميشه اميدوار بود
سياست هاى دولتم در حدى نيستش كه موجب اختلال در وضعيت اشتغال رشته هايى از ايندست بشه.من خودم الان تو فاميلاى نزديك چندتا دندانپزشك هستن هيچكدومشون از اين طرح تحول سلامت نگرانى ندارن،الان تو تهران بر اساس اينكه مطب در چه نقطه اى واقع بشه نرخ خدماتشون تعيين ميشه،يكى از فاميلامون كه تو دولت يه مطب داره و يدونم تو تهرانپارس ايمپلنتو به صورت قانونى تو دولت ميگيره ٢٨٠٠ و تهرانپارس ١٤٠٠،طرح تحول سلامتم در واقع ميگه كه بايد بيمه ها هزينه هاى بيشتريو بر عهده بگيرن و نيروهاى متخصص هم بايد در كشور توزيع عادلانه بشن و همه يه جا متمركز نباشن،كه خب مورد اول تا حد زيادى نشدنيه اگرم بشه به نفع مردم ميشه و براى دندانپزشكا فرقى نداره چون همون پولو از بيمه ميگيرن،فقط مورد دوم براى كسانى كه بومى شهراى بزرگن يه مقدار مشكل سازه كه ممكنه مجبور بشن تو شهراى ديگه مطب بزنن،در ضمن همونطور كه در پست قبل گفتم در صورت وخامت اوضاع :Yahoo (114): مهاجرت ميتونه گزينه خوبى باشه.ولى بازم ميگم براى خوباى هر رشته و كسايى از دانشگاهاى خوب و دولتى فارغ التحصيل ميشن كار هست.

----------


## dorsa20

> @dorsa20سلام خانم دكتر
> از دوستاتون پرسيدين كه تخصصاى دندانپزشكى طرح داره يا نه؟


سلام بله گویا داره

----------


## dorsa20

> @dorsa20سلام خانم دكتر
> از دوستاتون پرسيدين كه تخصصاى دندانپزشكى طرح داره يا نه؟


ولی
انگار بچه های دانشگاه ازاد دیگه طرح ندارن چون پولشو میدن دیگه ولی سراسری چون دولت پولشو میده انگاری دارن

----------

